# Share a Tip - 50 words or less



## Ted W

Anyone in on this one? The objective is to jot down a quick tip about any home improvement subject with 50 words or less. I'll go first...

Always seal the top of unglazed tile before grouting. Use a sponge or rag to wipe the tiles with your prefered sealer and let it dry before applying the grout. This will assure the tile doesn't get stained and will make wiping off the excess grout easier.


----------



## K2

Good one Ted. 

How about always seal the underside of the lip on a particle board/laminate countertop by the sink and where the dishwasher steam hits the part board. I also seal around the sink cut out just in case some moisture can find a way in.


----------



## 6stringmason

Never piss into the wind.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

don't mess around with Jim


----------



## King of Crown

Sealing must be the word of the day. So many people forget to seal inside the hinge daps or the top or bottom of the door, nullifying the waranty.


----------



## Ted W

Hold your level on a level ledge and note where the bubble is. Then flip the level over. If the bubble is not in the same place your level is not true. Do the same with verticle and 45 deg. bubbles.


----------



## Ted W

Replace the 8' cord on your circular saw with a 20' cord.


----------



## Ted W

Duck!


----------



## Mrmac204

the temptation to be a smart a$% is almost overwhelming 

ok

sometimes when mounting a door hinge, the screw goes off to one side- so I back it out, and tap a sliver of wood (round as possible) into the hole- then put the screw back in...

to find a radius given that you know a cord - 

cord length is 36" (a)
measure from the center of the cord to the top of the arc (b) (6")

use 1/2 of a

formual: A squared plus B squared divided by B times two

so 1/2 of A is 18 - 18 squared is 324. six squared is 36. add these you get 360. now divide that by 6 times two - 

360/12 = answer is your radius - 30 inches.


it's a long complicated thing, I don't completely understand it- its a pythogorim thing.. but I know it works


----------



## Mrmac204

payday is friday, and sh*( runs downhill......


----------



## Ed the Roofer

When delivering your scope of work presentation to a prospect who is a chiropractor, don't tell them that you use a real Doctor instead.

Ed


----------



## Ted W

Ed the Roofer said:


> When delivering your scope of work presentation to a prospect who is a chiropractor, don't tell them that you use a real Doctor instead.
> 
> Ed


Roofer, eh? So I'm guessing you speak from experiance.


----------



## dougchips

If you speed to the bank to cash a questionable check, may sure the client drives faster to deposit money/transfer funds.


----------



## Nick H

When you have to hang six new doors, check first with your dumb**s buddy that the customer hasn't told him she wants the handles as high as possible. If you dont you will have to move all the locks and handles and then plug and repair all the holes you made.

Its ok, i'm over it now.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Yup.

I was "training" another salesman about 20 years ago, and I guess I used the "Romper Room" version of training verbage.

Needless to say, we,(I), didn't get that job. Who-da thunk?

For those who do not remember Romper Room, it was a kids show in the early sixties.

They had a "Do Be" and a "Don't Be" like this segment.

In the later sixties and seventies I tried the doobie version for awhile.

Ed


----------



## Nick H

When fitting new front door locks (the day after the six doors) remember to check with the same dumb**s buddy that he hasn't forgot to tell you the client wanted the locks fitted in different positions otherwise you will have to move them and then repair the now bigger holes left behind.


----------



## Nick H

Never ever trust your buddy to tell you anything important in time for it to be useful.


----------



## K2

Mrmac204 said:


> the temptation to be a smart a$% is almost overwhelming
> 
> ok
> 
> sometimes when mounting a door hinge, the screw goes off to one side- so I back it out, and tap a sliver of wood (round as possible) into the hole- then put the screw back in...
> 
> to find a radius given that you know a cord -
> 
> cord length is 36" (a)
> measure from the center of the cord to the top of the arc (b) (6")
> 
> use 1/2 of a
> 
> formual: A squared plus B squared divided by B times two
> 
> so 1/2 of A is 18 - 18 squared is 324. six squared is 36. add these you get 360. now divide that by 6 times two -
> 
> 360/12 = answer is your radius - 30 inches.
> 
> 
> it's a long complicated thing, I don't completely understand it- its a pythogorim thing.. but I know it works


I understand Pythagorean Theorems but what is a "cord" ??


----------



## Ed the Roofer

a "chord" is a straight line drawn from any two points of degree on the circumference of a circle.

Damn, my geometry teacher was right after all. This will come up sometime in your life.

Ed


----------



## King of Crown

Mrmac204 said:


> sometimes when mounting a door hinge, the screw goes off to one side- so I back it out, and tap a sliver of wood (round as possible) into the hole- then put th


I carry a huge bag of golf tee's for that purpose. work like a dream. and you can just break them off.


----------



## boman47k

> It seems like every home owner doesn't believe these are important to have in their bathrooms or in their homes


LOL! Maybe they are leaving hints?


----------



## highlife77

Take a 2x6x4' and apply some scrap carpet on all four sides...this works great when you catch yourself spread across someones kitchen sink..or make the same with a longer board for tubs.I change the padding about every two years.Keeps it looking nicearty:


----------



## boman47k

Hmmm, In some situations carpet padding to lay board on if you need to belt sand it?


----------



## Ted W

elarofcrankcase said:


> _A little too much gasoline could render you (or your moron lackie) dead!_
> 
> We'll what can I say? Some people you just can't reach.
> 
> If tires off the rim are a common enough problem, this is a great fix my friends.
> Don't let Ted's pour enough to take a bath in it concept get you off track. Secondly you don't want a lot of gasoline sloshing around in the tire after it seats.
> The correct method is to use enough gas to fill the tire with vapor not gasoline. It helps to get the tire off the ground so the tire can seat on the rim easier. So rotate the bucket down if it's a front tire that went all _Ted_ on you. Both of my bobcats run 10x16.5 tires & I use about a golf ball's worth of gas. I would have said an amount equal to the volume of your thumb but I don't know how big your thumb is. I don't think it would help Ted much either. Because it sounds like he's going to be running around with his up his butt instead.


Was that really called for?


----------



## Pearce Services

On smaller tires, that will not seat on the rim to take an inflation, I wrap a ratchet strap aroung the circumference of the tire, and tighten the strap until the sides of the tire flex out enough to seat against the bead, inflate some, loosen the strap, inflate some more, remove strap and complete inflation.


----------



## rservices

*5 Gal Buckets*

who doesn't need 5 gal buckets, I do a lot of tile work so I'm always needing them. 
I get them from restaurant dumpsters, or if you would like a 21/2 gal size great for smaller jobs. Perkins restarant has a smaller one.

I was really pissed one day when I short 1 bucket and had to go to HD and spend $5.00 for one. It wasn't so much the price as I was pissed draging that orange advertisement around with me.


----------



## calypso

Don't leave your hammer on the top of the ladder.


----------



## King of Crown

Along the same lines, lay drills with bits on them on their sides.


----------



## Ted W

calypso said:


> Don't leave your hammer on the top of the ladder.


I don't think we need to ask what inspired that one! :laughing:

On a related note, always keep asprin and bandaids on hand.


----------



## Ted W

I like to wear a ballcap but the bill is always in the way. Wear it frontwards and I have to bend my neck twice as much to look up. Wear it backwards and it pushes the hat off every time I look up (not to mention it's not really my style). So one day I took my metal snips and just cut the bill off altogether. Really comfortable, if you don't mind the occasional comments.

arty:


----------



## MKamis

If you're using a small drill bit, and you have to set the drill down for any length of time, chuck the bit in backwards so you can't get cut, and the bit is less likely to get broken if you bump it.


----------



## King of Crown

how do you chuck a bit in backwards?

And also, what is the purpose of a hat, if it has no bill?


----------



## Ted W

> And also, what is the purpose of a hat, if it has no bill?


A) To keep my head warm
B) Keep dust out of my hair
C) Keep paint out of my hair
D) Compensate for my lack of hair (see A)


----------



## Forry

Strips of carpet the size of sawhorse tops... A hole in one end for hanging in the shop. Perfect for small finishing/sanding/whatever...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Don't know if this has been noted yet. It is pretty darn obvious, but gets forgotten alot:

When ever you break out a recharchable tool to use, bring the whole darn case and plug in the charger and start charging that spare battery. Even if you think you are only going to do a few minutes worth of work. (a Few minutes ALWAYS turn into more...sometimes even a 1/2 day....)

I can't tell you how many times, I have reached for the spare and ...........$%^&*!!!! :furious: It's almost dead because 'someone' took it out of the case for a 'couple minute's' worth or just a 'few things' of work .........that turned into hours + worth of work....and ........
.....you know the rest.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Winter Time: 
For those of you using 'Paslode' framers and finished nailers (_We keep one of each in the trucks for the jobs that you don't want to lug the whole compresser & set up up 4 flights of stairs for 20 minutes of work..._.): 
Always keep 'one' of the gas cartridges in the 'cab' of your truck, near the heater vent - That way you can start working right away -when you get to an install or whatever....


----------



## Murphy

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Winter Time:
> For those of you using 'Paslode' framers and finished nailers (_We keep one of each in the trucks for the jobs that you don't want to lug the whole compresser & set up up 4 flights of stairs for 20 minutes of work..._.):
> Always keep 'one' of the gas cartridges in the 'cab' of your truck, near the heater vent - That way you can start working right away -when you get to an install or whatever....


Found that out the hard way this winter. 
I now run a inverter in the back of my truck with a small heater that doesn't kill the battery and plug it in either over night or on the way to job sites.:thumbsup:


----------



## calypso

Learn from your mistakes. The time I first left my hammer on the top of a ladder and bonked myself on the head it really hurt. I felt so stupid. Ten minutes later I did the same thing.


----------



## elvinstheman

When hanging doors by yourself, a roll lifter (aka panel lifter) really helps. It's like having someone else lift the door up while you drive the screws.


----------



## drywallet

Press 1 for English, Press 2 if you don't and Hang Up, Call Back When You Do! :clap:


----------



## bill r

Bring plenty of spares when you're working over water: hammers, wrenches, fasteners, cell phones, hats, chainsaws, etc.


----------



## elarofcrankcase

Get the deduct on your taxes for the surcharges on your cell phone that you have been paying to found the Spanish/American war. And keep fighting it.
Morons, Wets, Foreign exchange students, call them what you will.
Their last aspiration is to contribute to us.
( united states).

# 2 don't bank with Bank America.
#3 Don't fuel up at Citco.


----------



## elarofcrankcase

bill r said:


> Bring plenty of spares when you're working over water: hammers, wrenches, fasteners, cell phones, hats, chainsaws, etc.


Working around it I can understand. But on the day off?
Man you know your going to jump off the boat with the sun glasses on & wallit in pockit. That's just how it is .


----------



## Ted W

Wax the inside of your safety glasses to keep them from fogging up.

Line up the nails in your pouch so you can nail faster.

Don't come on to the customer's wife till the contract is signed.

Use SDS Plus bits in your 1/2" drill, they're better quality bits.

Put a dry diamond blade on a 4-1/2" grinder to cut through just about anything, even cast iron.

If you don't have a cordless impact driver, get one.

Wax the surface of your table saw.


----------



## Mrmac204

used to be back in the "day" that when you had to shim out a hinge, you'd use (not me!) the cardboard from your cigarrette package - what I've done recently is use some of those little note pads (memo pads?) the little ones that you write tiny messages on- I can peel off how ever many it takes to move the hinge out, and they have that adhesive so they stay in place 
thunka that one meself


----------



## Ted W

Thunka this one myself: Remove the hinge, use bondo or minwax 2-part to get the correct level, then mash the hinge into. Use a small straight-edge to make the hinge flush. Let it set up and put in your screws. 

Warning, wood fillers don't clean up from the hinge very well. Use masking tap or grease to keep the stuff off the finish surface.


----------



## Ten Fingers

I hung a paint bucket on my 4' stepladder; its kind of square, made for painting with a roller. Anyway, it just kind of hangs nice by a pair of 1/4" bolts, and I use it for interior stuff. Instead of ballancing cordless drill or air tool on top, they drop in the pail and never crash to the floor, and the bucket has a paint brush pocket perfect for some loose screws or nails, and also the bucket has room for whatever spare tools/shims/whatever you need at the time. If you balance crap on top of your stepladder and hope for the best, there is a better way...


----------



## Ted W

Ten Fingers said:


> I hung a paint bucket on my 4' stepladder; its kind of square, made for painting with a roller. Anyway, it just kind of hangs nice by a pair of 1/4" bolts, and I use it for interior stuff. Instead of ballancing cordless drill or air tool on top, they drop in the pail and never crash to the floor, and the bucket has a paint brush pocket perfect for some loose screws or nails, and also the bucket has room for whatever spare tools/shims/whatever you need at the time. If you balance crap on top of your stepladder and hope for the best, there is a better way...


Good tip Ten Fingers. Even better username! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickofTime

It's not the fall that will kill you. It's the sudden stop! OUCH!!


----------



## mack9110000

*Share a Tip*

An old pack of playing cards is handy for packing out door hinges.:whistling


----------



## skyhook

Read the amount on the check before you walk away. The amount was $594.00, the check said five ninty four. $5.94. excuses are like armpits, everybody has 2.


----------



## farrellpainting

dont come to upstate ny to do business!

dont ever sh*t in a customers house, even if they are not home!

if its a decent lookin single client and she paid you, the least you can do is give her what she really paid for!we are an underground escort service for some!

PAINTERS, dont drink on the job even if the HO offers!

dont smoke on the job!anything!

watch your mouths!

it only takes 5 sec to check over your work before you move the ladder!

clean up everyday no matter what!


----------



## Mud Master

farrellpainting said:


> dont ever sh*t in a customers house, even if they are not home


 
That's funny because 1 time a few summers ago, I was pouring a concrete base for a basketball hoop at one of my builders homes(Just doing the man a favor). Well he was not home at the time, and around 1pm or so, something wicked went through me!! I asked his wife to use the bathroom, down in the basement. And long story short without to many disgusting details.....I WENT TO TOWN!!!!!inch:  

While I am in there she comes down in the basement! I was more worried about the smell than anything.:laughing: Luckily she went away before I was done. It took a good 3 or 4 flushes, but I got it down. So back off to work I went,

Well that day I was just digging, and pourec a small foundation. So they next day I go over to pour the 'crete and set the hoop, and while I am working A LOCAL PLUMBER ROLLS UP!!:thumbdown 

So I muster up the courage and ask him.."are you here to fix a toilet in the basement? Cause I let one rip in there yesterday, and I thought it went down!!"

He laughed his ass off and said no, that he was fixing a faucet in the kitchen. Thought it was over, but no..he relay's what I said to the wife.

So a few weeks later my builder shows up on site to meet with my about a job and he goes "so what the hell did you do in my bathroom?!? Not only did my wife have to smell it that day, but she had to be reminded of it by the plumber the next day! Was it that bad!?"

Good laugh afterwards, but pretty embarassing throughout.


----------



## skyhook

Old nail bags make good door pockets for your truck.


----------



## skyhook

If you are getting every job, you are bidding too low.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Don't ever work past 6 pm. 

Keep 2 pencils in your pouch. When you drop one from the roof, you won't have to climb down to get it until later.

Wear your nail bags when you are packing lumber.

Wear ear protection every day all the time on the job.

For framing, get a construction master and keep it in your bags.

Be nice to the lumber driver, he has pencils!

Learn your trade well, don't be a handyman. Pick one you like the most that you're good at and learn it.

listen to your gut feeling. if it says run, then run.

go home and give your kids and wife hugs and kisses, or go out with your buddies. work is not your life.


----------



## Ted W

> Be nice to the lumber driver, he has pencils!


Good one, framerman. And the best lumber drivers have Carpenters pencils.



> Learn your trade well, don't be a handyman. Pick one you like the most that you're good at and learn it.


...but here I beg to differ. Some like doing the same work every day while other's don't. I'm a handyman and I'm good at it. It pays well, I enjoy it, and every day is a new adventure. There is nothing wrong with being a handyman. However, if you're going to be a handyman, learn to do it well. 

So anyway, my tip (well, the electrician's tip) is when pulling wire spray just a little Wd40 on it while its on the spool. I asked why he doesn't use that clear gel I see at home depot, and he says it too sloppy. 

I also noticed he pushed most of the wire, only pulled when there were too many bends. That's another good tip.

He didn't like me telling him to put the ceiling cans at the right level, after he installed the first one. _"Hey Paul, you readin' this?"_ I straightened out 5 boxes and tightened a few connections after you left. Looks like I'm gonna have to find someone else for my next project. But thanks for the wd40 tip. 

And that's tip #3. :cheesygri


----------



## TempestV

framerman said:


> Be nice to the lumber driver, he has pencils!


Tip to company reps- if you want to be remembered on a job site, cards do little to get you noticed- start handing out handfulls of pencils and you will be remembered


----------



## Ted W

TempestV said:


> Tip to company reps- if you want to be remembered on a job site, cards do little to get you noticed- start handing out handfulls of pencils and you will be remembered


Note pads too. The nice thing about note pads is that the notes get spread around and they actually get read.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Sorry Ted my bad. I shouldn'ta said it quite like that. It's a business thing someone told me long ago. They made the comparison to McDonalds. "They sell hamburgers and look at them". 

I think if you're happy with your work, then you will make enough money, whether you're a handyman, framer, or cabinet installer (which is what I'm doing now and actually enjoying it).



> And the best lumber drivers have Carpenters pencils.


shoulda said that too. always carpenter pencils for me. I'm even using them on the cabinets for the crown. Walking around with my framing hatchet too LOL. They must think I'm crazy.


----------



## ecooke21

I work in alot of older homes in New england with Horse hair and lath

Use a pitchfork to remove the plaster from the lath..It is WAYYY faster than a shovel, or a hammer claw.. I can "skin" the walls in one(average) room in about 5 minutes.. Its amazing how much faster it is.. Once you start the hole just slide the pitchfork back and forth between the lath and plaster, it just falls from the walls


----------



## go do it

always make sure your breifcase is latched properly befor picking it up


----------



## Tmrrptr

Mrmac204 said:


> payday is friday, and sh*( runs downhill......


Aw c'mon mac... three things to remember and you forget 1 .

I used to work as a plumber, and it's really straight forward...

1. sh!te runs downhill
2. paydays on fridays
3. don't bite your fingernails.

all u need to know to be a plumber

r


----------



## Tmrrptr

Hello Ted...

Ha! I remember, years ago....
Working for a general, crew stopped for lunch,
all on a nice rw deck...
3 or 4 levels ended up on the deck as the guys came over to eat
and I got the brite idea of grabbing the other levels on the site and stacked them on the deck railing after trueing the first one.
Most of 'em read at least a little different, some more...

I like a level with a nice hole on each end that can fit over a sinker drove in a stud... let it hang for true, then use framing square
to get perpendicular for horz check

r


----------



## rservices

use a finishing nail in your drill (1st cut off the head) to predrill trim


----------



## Magnettica

For the electricians....

When shopping for groceries, at checkout, ask for brown paper bags and keep them on the truck. Use them on the job as garbage containers for small things like wall plate wrappers, old switches, receptacles and stuff like that. No sense wasting $15 on "contractor bags" at the box stores when you can use brown bags for free!


----------



## ecooke21

Magnettica said:


> For the electricians....
> 
> When shopping for groceries, at checkout, ask for brown paper bags and keep them on the truck. Use them on the job as garbage containers for small things like wall plate wrappers, old switches, receptacles and stuff like that. No sense wasting $15 on "contractor bags" at the box stores when you can use brown bags for free!


Most electricians I know dont clean up after themselves.. they are slobs..my new guy is pretty neat though


----------



## Magnettica

There's alot of scum electricians out there. I am not one of them. If I had to hire an electrician, and he left a mess, I'd never hire him again and I'd tell everyone I knew about the mess he left at my house.

But if you're a GC, building new houses, cleaning up or not has to be in the contract. Often times it's not the responsibility of the EC to have to clean up, therefore a mess is made and more work gets done (in a perfect world, of course).


----------



## karma_carpentry

My tip is buy the joist finder from McFeely's with your next order from McFeely's. It's 2 bucks, and it's useful for finding studs when you're working on trim. Drive it backward to crumble the plaster or drywall, then forward to verify if there's a stud. I find the left and right sides of studs to have a positive on the center, if I'm hanging something heavy. It doesn't dull like a drill bit would, after hundreds of holes. But buy a few if you think you'll use it. Cause you'll lose them.


----------



## Mrmac204

Tmrrptr said:


> Aw c'mon mac... three things to remember and you forget 1 .
> 
> I used to work as a plumber, and it's really straight forward...
> 
> 1. sh!te runs downhill
> 2. paydays on fridays
> 3. don't bite your fingernails.
> 
> all u need to know to be a plumber
> 
> r


Doh!

there should be a fourth - do up your belt! LOL


----------



## skyhook

Camera Phone. Use it to document work in progress, on bids for recalling the project details (forgot about moving those boulders) rough plumbing and electrical locations, in case of accidents....ect.


----------



## tomhome

Never work around a crew thats been drinking or smoking the funny stuff. Seen many an accident . Not cool.


----------



## send_it_all

Warn your employees in advance that if they fall off a ladder or scaffold, that they are fired before they hit the ground....saves a bundle on worker's comp.


----------



## JohnJ0906

skyhook said:


> Camera Phone. Use it to document work in progress, on bids for recalling the project details (forgot about moving those boulders) rough plumbing and electrical locations, in case of accidents....ect.


Or a regular digital camera, for the same reasons.


----------



## troubleseeker

I always pull out a bottom drawer unit in a kitchen, bath, laundry room and write the identification of the ceramic tile and the manufacturer and color of the grout. Also note anything I may want to know about odd products, or blocking installed for future bars, etc. Customers think I have great magic powere when I come into a job two yeard later and can tell them such obscure details.


----------



## boman47k

troubleseeker said:


> I always pull out a bottom drawer unit in a kitchen, bath, laundry room and write the identification of the ceramic tile and the manufacturer and color of the grout. Also note anything I may want to know about odd products, or blocking installed for future bars, etc. Customers think I have great magic powere when I come into a job two yeard later and can tell them such obscure details.


:notworthy


----------



## J DoubleD FLoor

Remember that the tools are always sharper than the operator.


----------



## Cdat

"If it's not broken, don't fix it."

"If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer.":whistling 

"The customer is always right. Even when he's wrong (just don't them him that)."


----------



## GregS

Keep a container of disinfectant wipes in your truck to clean your hands with before you eat lunch on the jobsite (and for cleaning up cuts and other mishaps) Costco has those giant triple packs for pretty cheap, and they smell purdy.


----------



## Jcllc

A 6 / 12 is a roof pitch not how many beers out of a 12 pack you drank:laughing:


----------



## Mrmac204

when using the "down cutting" blades on your jig saw- use the "zero" position on the orbit selector- cuts way easier!


----------



## skyhook

When cutting crossgrain on doors, a utillity knife score will keep the wood from chipping above the line.


----------



## send_it_all

skyhook said:


> When cutting crossgrain on doors, a utillity knife score will keep the wood from chipping above the line.


When cutting formica (as in scribing a countertop) cut backwards. Start where you would normally end and SLOWLY make the cut in reverse....zero chip-out.


----------



## Ted W

send_it_all said:


> When cutting formica (as in scribing a countertop) cut backwards. Start where you would normally end and SLOWLY make the cut in reverse....zero chip-out.


I'm trying to figure this one out. Are you using a circular saw, starting away from yourself and "Pulling" the saw? That's the only thing I can picture.

I use a fine tooth jigsaw blade, NO orbital action.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## twlinks

King of Crown said:


> I carry a huge bag of golf tee's for that purpose. work like a dream. and you can just break them off.


Do you use your driver, 5 iron or a pitching wedge to break them off?


----------



## twlinks

POOLMANinCT said:


> these guys available for accounts recievable work???


Talk about spitting your coffee out! :laughing:


----------



## twlinks

rservices said:


> who doesn't need 5 gal buckets, I do a lot of tile work so I'm always needing them.
> I get them from restaurant dumpsters, or if you would like a 21/2 gal size great for smaller jobs. Perkins restarant has a smaller one.
> 
> I was really pissed one day when I short 1 bucket and had to go to HD and spend $5.00 for one. It wasn't so much the price as I was pissed draging that orange advertisement around with me.


HD sells white ones too (no advertising).


----------



## Tom R

skyhook said:


> When cutting crossgrain on doors, a utillity knife score will keep the wood from chipping above the line.



:thumbsup: Also, - - score the edge of the door that your saw is 'exiting' . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## twlinks

rservices said:


> use a finishing nail in your drill (1st cut off the head) to predrill trim


And chuck the nail so the clipped end is the one you are drilling with...works much better than the pointed end of the nail


----------



## twlinks

Ten Fingers said:


> Drilling a hole in the floor, through carpet, can be a disaster. (snag a thread and rip it out half way across the room)


BUT...if you take a sharp knife, cut a little slit in the carpet backing and carefully drill, you won't snag carpet threads.


----------



## skyhook

Soak bricks in water before using, get a proper bond.


----------



## osborn

3 coping saws.


----------



## POOLMANinCT

any other contractor on site is in your way, not vice versa


----------



## Ted W

Use your router freehand to remove the bulk, then clean it up with a sharp chissel. I do this for door hinges and stuff also.


----------



## Ted W

POOLMANinCT said:


> any other contractor on site is in your way, not vice versa


And I thought that was only on the job site. :laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough

"Soak bricks in water before using, get a proper bond." - Skyhook

That CAN BE a good tip, but is the exception, not the rule. 

It should read:

With highly absorptive brick on hot windy days, dip your brick before using to get a proper bond.


----------



## Magnettica

Tip: Listen to Blizzard Of Ozz really loud and you won't hear the clinking and clacketing in the back of the van.


----------



## Ted W

Magnettica said:


> Tip: Listen to Blizzard Of Ozz really loud and you won't hear the clinking and clacketing in the back of the van.


 ...or anything else for about 10 minutes after getting out of the van.


----------



## Terran

send_it_all said:


> When cutting formica (as in scribing a countertop) cut backwards. Start where you would normally end and SLOWLY make the cut in reverse....zero chip-out.


A router also works well for cutting laminate countertop.


----------



## troubleseeker

As soon as I get a finalized cabinet layout, I tack a band of 1x6 or ripped plywood around the perimeter of the kitchen about six feet above the floor. Along the top edge, I lay out the upper cabinets with size notations, and along the lower edge, the base cabinets. I mark these lightly in pencil first, since there is usually some tweaking needed at highly visible areas, such as cabinets that closely flank window or door openings. When satisfied, I use a Sharpie to highlight the marks. This removes the guess work for all trades, especially the electrician as to wires for under/over cabinet lighting, and references for recessed cans that are critically related to any cabinet locations.I then spray a red band on the face of each stud from 30 to 38 inches above the finished floor height. This is the "no wires or pipes" zone...unless you want a three inch screw through them, which you will not be paid to fix. Both electricians and plumbers are notorious for putting horizontal runs at this height because it is a perfect height of convenience for walking around the walls and drilling easy holes.:no:


----------



## Ted W

Don't sit up on the computer till midnight.


----------



## tlfettled

*SOOooo weeeee*



RLGC said:


> Never open a spakle bucket that is in a dumpster if it has the lid on it.


:w00t::w00t: oh poo poo


----------



## PA woodbutcher

When it comes to customers remember that you can "shear a sheep many times, but only skin him once"


----------



## jiggyjack

Tap don't shake. Makes for a happier Misses.


----------



## L. B. Condulet

*Remember Occam's razor*

"All things being equal, the simplest solution tends to be the right one"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't walk around airports with imitation explosive devices.


----------



## BigMikeB

When plumbing, keep your nose clean, don't chew your nails, avoid spills and don't get any on you.


----------



## Vinny

Always carry a fishing rod and gear with you. You never know when the urge to fish will strike.


----------



## troubleseeker

I use the underside of a drawer (or sometimes 2) in each room with cabinets as a permanent notebook. I note tile manufacturer and color along with grout brand and color name/number. Also a sketch of any hidden blocking for future grab bars, etc.. Anything that could be nice to know 6 wks or 6 years after completion pertaining to that room.


----------



## L. B. Condulet

troubleseeker said:


> I use the underside of a drawer (or sometimes 2) in each room with cabinets as a permanent notebook. I note tile manufacturer and color along with grout brand and color name/number. Also a sketch of any hidden blocking for future grab bars, etc.. Anything that could be nice to know 6 wks or 6 years after completion pertaining to that room.


You should write a book. You have awesome tips.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

When caulking fixtures mounted on fine grain wood surfaces, or slate, laying a piece of blue masking tape along the side of the fixture prevents caulk from seeping into the base material when wiping away the excess.


----------



## Ted W

Paint the trim first, feathering it onto the wall. After it's thoroughly dry mask it off with blue tape. When rolling the walls, expend most of the paint from the roller, then ride it right along the tape. Saves a serious amount of brush work!


----------



## Canook

When you are the only white guy on a jobsite trying to compete with a bunch of mexicans...its time to move on.


----------



## Susan Betz

Canook said:


> When you are the only white guy on a jobsite trying to compete with a bunch of mexicans...its time to move on.


Maybe, maybe not... are you illegal?

j/k :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

*Temps*

I use a lot of manpower guys for roofs, concrete, big grunt type work.

Last time, when they showed up I told them that one was getting $12/hr, and one was getting $9. I just wasn't going to decided till the end of the job.:whistling

They both busted their asses trying to get the big check!

HA! I gave 'em both $12


----------



## Dustball

Keep a roll of stretch wrap in your vehicle or tool bag. It comes in very handy when you want to bundle together long sticks of flexible items for transport or for keeping misc items together.


----------



## Tom R

Rub your cupcake package on your shirt before you open it, - - and the icing won't stick to the plastic . . . :whistling


----------



## Tiger

Don't cut the two cables on a double wood garage door. If you do and the door drops on your shoulder, be happy it didn't break your neck.

:whistling

Dave


----------



## buildenterprise

Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## buildenterprise

Tiger said:


> Don't cut the two cables on a double wood garage door. If you do and the door drops on your shoulder, be happy it didn't break your neck.
> 
> :whistling
> 
> Dave


Sounds like BAD experience talking there....


----------



## nailhead

1.Glue a magnet to the base of your cordless drill (some ryobis have this) just below the grip, great for holding screws.

2. When hammerdrilling through carpet for thresholds, transitions etc, put a piece of tape over the carpet before you put the piece down to mark the holes. Easy to mark the tape.

3. When driving big self-tappers into steel jambs/casing for door closers/other hardware, use a smaller self-tapper to make a pilot hole, quicker than switching to a drill bit.

4. When removing a heavy door, always take the bottom and or middle hinge off first. The door will be fairly stable. If you take the top hinge off first, the door could shift and rip the jamb.

5. If you don't have a circle cutter for drywall, you can use the paper you ripped off the end of the two sheets.

6. When using thin mud for finishing, knock the mud off the corners of your knife as you take it out of the pan. Stops globs from flying off when you apply to the wall.

7. Buy a Bosch 10.8 volt Litheon(TM) impact driver. Has virtually replaced my big 18V. Awesome tool!:thumbup:


----------



## 747

Don't fly during a icestorm.


----------



## daArch

Now that winter is here.....

On any vehicle parked outside over night, placing a drop cloth or other appropiate material over the windshield. Saves the PIA of scraping the ice/frost/snow in the AM. (I use a piece of type II vinyl wallcovering because it is waterproof)

Also, pull the wipers away from the windshield (till they catch) before the ice and sleet storm. Personally I hate wipers frozen to the windshield.


----------



## Brock

When bidding a job for always give a lower estimate to make sure you get the work.


----------



## Brock

Brock said:


> When bidding a job for always give a lower estimate to make sure you get the work.


 
Quit hacking up my posts Natnan


----------



## RILEY PAINTING

When Stripping Wallpaper.use Your Airles Sprayer To Wet Down The Walls.much Faster Than A Garden Sprayer And You Have Much Better Control Of How Much Water You Apply.also Add A Little Fabric Softener.it Helps Lossen The Paste.


----------



## HarryTheHat

When a "pain in the ass" customer asks to keep the extra paint, take a crap in the paint bucket and say "no problem" :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY PAINTING

Make Sure It's Brown Paint


----------



## Herk

EarlofCrankcase said:


> You have a tire that is off it's rim & the compressor you have can't deliver enough cfm's to seat the tire back on the rim. Now what?


I use a flat nylon strap or a chain around the middle of the tire with a bar - perhaps a crowbar - to squeeze the tire. I get some air in it and then carefully release the tourniquet. (Very carefully, lest the bar come around and put you to sleep.)


----------



## Ted W

HarryTheHat said:


> When a "pain in the ass" customer asks to keep the extra paint, take a crap in the paint bucket and say "no problem" :thumbup:


When a cheap ass contractor doesn't want to leave extra paint, ask him who else is using the exact same color. :blink:


----------



## john elliott

When considering adding a tip, have a look through the previous tips to see if has been posted before, maybe even several times.

Don't eat the yellow snow

John


----------



## TempestV

Herk said:


> I use a flat nylon strap or a chain around the middle of the tire with a bar - perhaps a crowbar - to squeeze the tire. I get some air in it and then carefully release the tourniquet. (Very carefully, lest the bar come around and put you to sleep.)


A ratchet strap is easier and safer


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

daArch said:


> Now that winter is here.....
> 
> On any vehicle parked outside over night, placing a drop cloth or other appropiate material over the windshield. Saves the PIA of scraping the ice/frost/snow in the AM. (I use a piece of type II vinyl wallcovering because it is waterproof)
> 
> Also, pull the wipers away from the windshield (till they catch) before the ice and sleet storm. Personally I hate wipers frozen to the windshield.


Or turn the defroster on full blast when you park it at night and have a remote start installed.


----------



## 3-D Mason

anyone who has ever acidwashed masonry will know this one "always add acid"  you never want to dump the acid in the bucket first and add the water second


----------



## Loomis

On that note, better than paint stripper is lye, and 100x cheaper. mix 2lb lye into 1gal warm water, and 8oz cornstarch into 1 gal warm water (or any ratio thereof) - mix em together and apply. Wait not at all to an hour depending on the concentration of the mix you made, scrub off with stiff plastic brush (not metal) and rinse/neutralize with vinegar/water mix. Brush cleans up ultraquick with spraying vinegar/water from a pressurized yard sprayer, and wall rinses with the same or hose. unlike stripper, it doesn't clump into a nasty gel, as the vinegar dissolves everything.

perfect for pulling paint off stone/brick. works super fast through multiple layers, or let it sit a few days and come back and shopvac the paint off.


----------



## CrimeCrusher

remember that crack kills, pull up your pants


----------



## ontime

*Tire Marks on concrete*

_Use Brake Cleaner!!! _
_Find it at any auto parts store in many brand names. (I bought the cheap stuff) The dark rubber streaks were gone within seconds.
_


----------



## ChicagoLawn

Don't lock yourself out of your truck...... AGAIN!

Be sure to get in the routine of having 3-5 spare keys made for each newly aquired vehicle.

Take one of those spare keys and place into a magnetic key holder box. Hide the "loaded magnetic keybox" in a suitable place (under bed rail, in bed stake pocket, internal fender areas, etc.). 

Joe


----------



## ChicagoLawn

For those of you that perform your own vehicle/equipment oil changes (especially on diesel engines with very large oil filters/capacity).

After ensuring the oil filter is "removable" and you have a proper replacement available. Punch a hole in the filter (with old chisel, screwdriver, etc.) to allow the oil to drain out before removing it. This way you can ensure a controlled spill/disposal and no burning of your hands and arms.

Joe


----------



## POOLMANinCT

twlinks said:


> HD sells white ones too (no advertising).


ask your local poolguy, buckets eat up 2 much dumpster space...


----------



## Trimcat

Keep a toilet wax ring with you to dip your screws in when screwing in hardwoods. Sail right in. Lasts forever and they're cheap.


----------



## mmike032

never bump nail gun on your thigh with finger on trigger, it makes for a long day in the ER(with incompetent doctor digging in your leg)
when decking a roof always put foot on plywood when you lay it down or else you could go for a long ride.


----------



## bubbaspike

Paint or stain miters when installing trim.
Cut wax paper into 3rds on mitersaw ,
tape to wall, install trim, paint,
remove paper with utility knife.


----------



## Muddauber

Never bend over a 5 gallon bucket of water to clean your tools with a cell phone in your shirt pocket.


----------



## Cajun Carpenter

*Vented Hardhat*



hrscammisa said:


> Had labor take his hard hat home and drill 3/8 holes in it every 2" front to back two rolls even that should keep him cool.what the H--


 
I beleive it is KLEIN TOOLS that now offers a vented hard hat & it is OSHA approved.


----------



## pm_sup

One I used when installing interior doors, was to cut several hundred squares of plywood 4" x 4" approx. of varying thicknesses. 1/16 - 3/4"
Measure the opening, clean the excess drwall from the openings. Take my long level and brad nailer, place my squares of varying thicknesses on the butt side of the r/o so that it was perfecly plumb. secure them with the brad nailer.
Usually I'd try and have at least 1/4" as my smallest shim, unless the opening was really bad.

I'd do the whole house or floor.

I'd go back and install the doors by taking conventional shims to hold the header in place. Once my door is in place I only had to quickly secure the butt side and adjust all my margins


----------



## Kaiser

O.K. this first one sounds like a load of cr*p and I was sure the guys I was working with where trying to see if I was dumb enough to try it. So I tried it once when I was alone and it works.

1. When you step on a nail and we all know you will take your shoe off and slap your foot with a board a few times (I suggest a 1X4 if it's handy)

What happens is the blood comes out fast and you don't get that knot (blood clot) that bothers you for days.

2. When your nailing close to the end of a board prone to split turn the nail over and smash the point down first some how this helps.


----------



## neolitic

Kaiser said:


> 2. When your nailing close to the end of a board prone to split turn the nail over and smash the point down first some how this helps.


It tears through the fibers
instead of splitting them apart
like a wedge.


----------



## TempestV

I don't think this has been covered, it's pretty basic, but I still see people that don't know this one- when pulling a nail with wood handled hammer, put the claws on the nail, then pry the handle side to side rather than forwards- less stress on the wood handle and less stress on you.


----------



## skyhook

When buying a new wood hammer handle, with or without the hammer or axe attached, hold it by the end and look for one that has verticle grain instead of horizontal grain, it will be stronger and last longer, unless you use it for pulling nails.


----------



## rbsremodeling

when you stop to shake your snake
try not to make a painful mistake
Its hurts when your pulling your zipper up
and realize ouch your snake is still hanging out:thumbsup:


----------



## michiganmason

don't get a divorce, it's cheaper to keep'er!!!


----------



## Ted W

Back-pull nails through trim if you're going to reuse it. Pincers or channelocks both work pretty well.


----------



## hatchet man

Hello, if I may intrude here, use a push broom, cleaner the better, with an adjustable handle to be the third hand when installing long pieces of crown.


----------



## onenia

Customer had dried candle wax stuck on their carpet. Used a blow dryer on high heat to melt the wax and blot with clean cloth that's it. Just requires
time and some patience.

Nia


----------



## trav007

K2 said:


> I understand Pythagorean Theorems but what is a "cord" ??





Ed the Roofer said:


> a "chord" is a straight line drawn from any two points of degree on the circumference of a circle.
> 
> Damn, my geometry teacher was right after all. This will come up sometime in your life.
> 
> Ed


 

Jeez, I thought a cord was that thing that makes your power tools go vroom.


----------



## RizzoMaryland

Theres no such thing as a stud stretcher.


----------



## dlcj

RizzoMaryland said:


> Theres no such thing as a stud stretcher.


or a ladder stretcher:no: If you need to put a nail in a place thats just out of reach. Wedge the nail in your hammer claw with the head resting against the solid part of hammer. reach out stick the nail spin the hammer around and nail it. It only works good with 16d or larger nails and a curved hammer claw.:thumbup:


----------



## Ten Fingers

related to pm sup's post a few posts back... I keep squares of vinyl siding scrap to use for shimming in tight places


----------



## Ted W

How many times have you had to run out to the truck, dumpster, basement or wherever for a small piece of scrap wood? For me, not often. That's because I keep a 4" piece of 1x3 in your toolbox. Comes in handy as a sanding block, between your hammer and the finish wood when pulling nails, a protective block when pounding on a finish surface, and a gazillion other uses. Construction grade pine is okay, but oak or maple is better.


----------



## boman47k

dlcj said:


> or a ladder stretcher:no: If you need to put a nail in a place thats just out of reach. Wedge the nail in your hammer claw with the head resting against the solid part of hammer. reach out stick the nail spin the hammer around and nail it. It only works good with 16d or larger nails and a curved hammer claw.:thumbup:


 
Something similar: cut a slot in a piece of cardboard, plastic, etc. and place nail in it. Put the nail where you want it and nail.


----------



## Railman

For ice on top plates, on way to work, pick up two big containers of table salt & sprinkle on plate. Two is usually plenty for decent size home. One guy can do this while others get tools out in about 10 minutes, melts in about 10. Very little salt is used, & stays reasonably safe from electric shock. Way better than scraping!

In really cold weather, put hand warmer in shirt pocket over heart. It warms heart, & pumps heat throughout body. My dad, (lifelong brick mason) taught me this one.

On rainy days, the first drop that hits you is God's fault...the second one is yours!

When installing door hardware (hinges, bolts, & strikes) on wood doors, hold part in place, stick phillips bit in hole, & ream a divot. It will align screw in hole, stop wood from splitting, & allow screw head to easily set flush.
I like to use reverse for this, so as to not wear out bit prematurely, but my guys never gave a sht about bits. Gives similar results to a VIX BIT, but way faster.

Have trouble remembering which apron pouch has the small nail set, & which is the big one?...use the "NUT RULE"", big one on left, small on right!
As a side note, this only works for guys! :notworthy

For doing layout work on pretty much any clear finish, use a back Flair pen. It will mark almost as well as a permanent marker, but is easily removed with a touch of saliva. Soapy water works, but not as well. Been doing this one for 25 yrs now, on daily basis. I haven't found another brand that will give thew same results. The only time I've ever had a problem with this was on some prefinished rails that sat in a house for a while with a propane heater, probably with poor ventilation. Somehow, it migrated below the finish, never figured that one out!
Black Flairs are THE best for cabinet handle layout!:clap:

Joe


----------



## bob_cntrctr

Use a silicone facemask with P100-grade filters, not those cheap $5/dozen "comfort" masks. You'll see why when you're 65.


----------



## neolitic

Blue masking tape for layout of handrail
brackets on finished walls.

Keep a white gum K&E drafting eraser
in your pocket to remove *light* pencil
layout marks, shoe scuffs, and other
"oopsies" from walls and woodwork.


----------



## dlcj

when building a custom house and the H/O dont know if they want wood windows or vinyl when its time to frame. Make the hole for wood. Wood windows are alot bigger than vinyl or alumminum of the same size. Cutting headers out and replacing them is a b**ch. Making them smaller not a big deal. best thing is to have the windows ordered and have a spec sheat before starting. MAYBE JUST STOP BUILDING CUSTOM HOMES.


----------



## neolitic

dlcj said:


> when building a custom house and the H/O dont know if they want wood windows or vinyl when its time to frame. Make the hole for wood. Wood windows are alot bigger than vinyl or alumminum of the same size. Cutting headers out and replacing them is a b**ch. Making them smaller not a big deal. best thing is to have the windows ordered and have a spec sheat before starting. MAYBE JUST STOP BUILDING CUSTOM HOMES.


:laughing::lol::laughing:
Tee-shirts are available in the lobby.


----------



## pappagor

but a #8 nail in the hole of a sawzall blad and your pin in the tooth a good jobsite compass. each tooth is 1/8 in.:clap:


----------



## IWork4Food

Packing hinges: The cardboard shims work great too but I use #4 countersink wood screws toward the pin side, top and bottom works great and you can adjust for fine tuning. The same works great for commercial steel door frames, Amweld already does this on their frames.

I use wood shims under doors when installing them, to use as helpers to align hinge/ mortise. simply move forward or back with your foot to get desired alignment. 

Crown molding: I cut my crown upside down when making miters. This can be cumbersome on a stock chop saw fence. For occasional jobs with the same profile, make a jig: 90 degree half box like about an inch higher and 2" wider bottom, with a stop block for the bottom or"top" side about a foot long. Now just cut "half the degree" corner IE: 22 1/2 for 45 etc. You can make the "stop block" adjustable too, for various other sizes. (I noticed there is a jig available like I described, but I made one years ago already)
OR I have done this way: Coping. Can be a pain with solid oak stock. Try this one: for inside corners, running straight into the corner as usual. Cut the second on the 45 degree angle as usual, but instead of the cope saw, use your table saw, if one handy, and free hand the cut to the "line". works very fast and a lot less wear on your hands. Use a paneling or fine tooth blade for this. Hopefully I explained that without too much confusion LOL

Experiment proved worthy: Cracked inside corners on your walls, especially plaster/ lathe? Use paintable, flexible caulk and caulk 'er in like a window or door. My wife showed me that one. Done 10 years ago and those corners still look great.


----------



## srb

the black part of the fatmax erases pencil. and you can still return broken one 4 new if the gal at service counter is nice


----------



## TrimmanVa

*51 words(ooops)*

Glue all miter joints, if glue squeezes out of joint wipe clean /sand to remove..with stain grade materials allways sand with grain and sand 3ft or more beyond joint ,wood accepts stain different where you sand, just to blend so that you dont have dark area at the miter joint.:thumbsup:


----------



## TrimmanVa

Erase your pencil marks when working with stain grade wood..:thumbup:


----------



## srb

erase if confusion occurs. if i really screw up a layout i narph it with dragging saw along my plate. this also works well to divit sill to get washer and nut on when the masons push the anchorbolt to far down.


----------



## srb

dragging saw sideways while its spinning that is!


----------



## Punch List D

Military ammo boxes great for storage. bulk size of sheetrock screws, nail sleeves,etc.

sharp bade and painters tape makes perfect cuts on doors and NEVER leaves scratches


----------



## TrimmanVa

When you mark the trim to cut some leave a little pencil mark which stays there forever, unless removed before stain...thats the mark i was refering to.


----------



## A W Smith

*Ok some of these posts are longer than 50 words so Im going to join in here*

Ok this might sound dangerous and risky but it works terrific on gable roof spans that are less than 26 feet and a reachable total rise pitch of 8/12 or less with 2 x 8 rafters. This also assumes you have ceiling joists in place and are toenailed in and fully nailed at their span overlaps. if you are short handed and do not want to go through the bother of calculating your ridge height and putting your ridge on a pair of temporary ridge support poles this is what you do. 

First throw a handful of sixteen or twenty penny commons in your pouch, you will need these as hinges. 

1) layout your first 12 or 16 foot length of ridge and place it in the center of your span on the ceiling joists. 

2) gather four common rafters and lay a pair 2 bays from the end of your gable end on the deck. or if no deck on top of the ridge and on top of the wall. 

3) lay another pair about a bay or two from the end of your ridge.

4) get a helper and put the birds mouth of a rafter in place and tell them to raise or lower the rafter till its sitting correctly on the birds mouth

5) now this is very important. drive a SINGLE sixteen (or twenty) penny nail through the rafter and ceiling joist at a point exactly even with the interior surface of the wall. Then clinch it over. Lower this rafter, As you lower the rafter you will notice the rafter will hinge and lift the birds mouth off the wall. If the nail is OVER the plate you will crush the heel of your birds mouth and lift the ceiling joist tearing it out. Which is why the 16D nail placement flush with the inside face of the wall is so important.

6) do the same for the matching rafter on the same side of the span , 

7) Turn your ridge up and nail it to those two rafters that have the sixteen penny hinges nailed in, rest it on the deck,

8) repeat step 5 with the two rafters on the other side of the span, Then lower them on top of the ridge that has been nailed to the first two rafters.

9) go over to the ridge and lift it up so that the second two rafters slide off the top of the ridge and fall into place on the layout.

10) nail the two rafters that fell into their layout in place with a nail gun.

11) while your helper steadies the ridge from swaying nail off your bird mouths and rafter/ceiling joist overlap.

12) infill your layout and repeat the steps above the next segment of ridge.


----------



## Renee2007

*He Said She Said*

My husband forgets to get the customer to sign the change agreement and whines that he doesnt' have time to do the paperwork. I was talking with a Lawyer customer of mine and she said that email conversations will stand up in court. So from this point forward I have decided that when ever there is a change on the job that my husband tells me about but doesn't document I will write an email asking them to confirm via email the conversation. That way we avoid the "he said, she said" or "pro-said, joe-said" things that happen when you have a customer that is looking for extra work for free. 

They conveniently forget we do this for a living and make comments like: "It's easy, that will only take him a couple of minutes".


----------



## ToeNailer

Make sure the dump trailer has hinges that take grease and won't rust up in 6 months. This greatly effects the ability to open the gates.


----------



## neolitic

When ever you can order the
"lugger-box" dumpster for demo.
Saves a lot of lawn repair,
or scarred up asphalt and
concrete on drive ways.


----------



## ToeNailer

skyhook said:


> Read the amount on the check before you walk away. The amount was $594.00, the check said five ninty four. $5.94. excuses are like armpits, everybody has 2.


I can relate! The Numbers mean nothing, What is written out you can take to the bank. Lost $500 from old lady on that one. Never again. Look at what Is Written out in words! Good advice.


----------



## OAKGC

Live where it doesn't snow.

Learn from OTHERS mistakes.


----------



## srb

OAKGC said:


> Live where it doesn't snow.
> 
> Learn from OTHERS mistakes.


uh? Don't u have alot of fires,earthquakes,and moviestars out there? Cold weather tip; If your heater core is broken on your truck,get a electric blanket and put it on your diesel.


----------



## neolitic

Live some place where the 
four seasons are *not*:
Earthquake
Fire
Flood
Mudslide
:clap::laughing:


----------



## srb

King of Crown said:


> make sure that you are on the side that is not swinging. ie, if it is a right hand door, go on the left hand side. open the door. just put the top of the punch, not the punch side, or the whole punch, just the hammering end against on set of knuckles. Close the door until you get resistance and then bounce the door a couple of times, move it up and down the same hinge repeating the action. On the top, go on the right hand side of a right hand door, I actually use the straight claw finish hammer instead of the vice grips now. So if you dont have a straight claw finish hammer use the vice grips, but I will explain it using the hammer this time. close the door all of the way, put your straight claws on the hinge, not very much will go on, but open it slightly, close again, move down the claw a little more, and repeat. sometimes I use my mallet to hit the claw down further on the top hinge.
> that is probably not a very good explination though. sorry.


pull pin out.take cresentwrench and bend hingeloops according to needs.(glazier trick.)


----------



## kriscad

6stringmason said:


> Never piss into the wind.



lolo

or hold it with your thumbs


----------



## curapa

How bout the speed square trick


To mark the long of a common cut, hold the square flush with the board and make a tick mark by the common number and the 90 degree part of the square, then scribe the two points to get your long cut. Easier than doing the math.


----------



## mgarfield

If you dont know where you put you phone, dont wait till "later". Later all the drywall might be up and taped. :laughing:


----------



## Cashking63

Pre-drill, pre-drill, pre-drill


----------



## Cashking63

When you absolutly have to paint to a tape line, lightly brush a very , very little bit of paint on the tape edge and let it dry. it will seal out those pain in the [email protected]# bleed throughs


----------



## Cashking63

ChicagoLawn said:


> Don't lock yourself out of your truck...... AGAIN!
> 
> Be sure to get in the routine of having 3-5 spare keys made for each newly aquired vehicle.
> 
> Take one of those spare keys and place into a magnetic key holder box. *Hide the "loaded magnetic keybox" in a suitable place (under bed rail, in bed stake pocket, internal fender areas, etc.). *
> 
> Joe


so where do you park at night?


----------



## A W Smith

Joe i know a paperhanger/painter that did that and the very next week his van was stolen. He probably bragged about how clever he was to the wrong person. I just call my wife and say. honey? i did it again. Hasn't happened in almost 7 years though luckily.


----------



## BrianG

A W Smith said:


> Joe i know a paperhanger/painter that did that and the very next week his van was stolen. He probably bragged about how clever he was to the wrong person. I just call my wife and say. honey? i did it again. Hasn't happened in almost 7 years though luckily.


yeah, I was working in Mississippi last year and locked my keys in the car. Could not call the wife then! :no: But having an extra key in your wallet is a good idea.

a tip or two:

when working alone and you need to pull a line (especially an angle) on plywood, etc, cut a small kerf in the wood on one end to hold the chalkline. You'll free up your other hand to snap the line.

on the jobsite, old chewing tobacco 'tins' are great for storing chamfer nails or other small fasteners/parts.


----------



## A W Smith

BrianG said:


> yeah, I was working in Mississippi last year and locked my keys in the car. Could not call the wife then! :no: But having an extra key in your wallet is a good idea.
> 
> a tip or two:
> 
> when working alone and you need to pull a line (especially an angle) on plywood, etc, *cut a small kerf in the wood on one end to hold the chalkline*. You'll free up your other hand to snap the line.
> 
> on the jobsite, old chewing tobacco 'tins' are great for storing chamfer nails or other small fasteners/parts.


yup i do that with a utility knife all the time. just in time for a helper to come rushing over asking if i need help. Nope. its all under control. Drywall too. 

I was gonna mention the wallet thing but edited it out. I do that but if i lose my wallet im screwed. A spare ***** key is also in there.


----------



## dlcj

mgarfield said:


> If you dont know where you put you phone, dont wait till "later". Later all the drywall might be up and taped. :laughing:


Later the excavator may be done grading the yard too!! never found it.


----------



## Connollys

If you ring a tradesman and his phone always goes to message bank and he rings back a few minutes later each time you call. DONT use him he is ducking someone. So be careful, I have proved this theory many times

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## srb

If you have a 2x4 exterior wall (new const.)and light switch won't turn off.Check the switch box,a siding nail may be makeing the connection for you.


----------



## srb

If you see all 4 windows rolling down in a crew cab in the winter .someone just farted.


----------



## Railman

Don't travel down an extremely rough road, on a hot day, with a rusty empty gas can..it just might explode!!

I Know this from personal experience! Been wanting to see if if "Myth Busters" can duplicate what I know for a fact can happen. I sounded like a shotgun going off in my van. The can was behind drivers seat, & blew the dented can perfectly round, & then blew a hole all the way through the seat up to the finish vinyl!

Who'd a thunk it!

Joe


----------



## Cashking63

Railman said:


> Don't travel down an extremely rough road, on a hot day, with a rusty empty gas can..it just might explode!!
> 
> I Know this from personal experience! Been wanting to see if if "Myth Busters" can duplicate what I know for a fact can happen. I sounded like a shotgun going off in my van. The can was behind drivers seat, & blew the dented can perfectly round, & then blew a hole all the way through the seat up to the finish vinyl!
> 
> Who'd a thunk it!
> 
> Joe


 
What else blew out that day? i think I would have blown out the seat of my pants


----------



## A W Smith

Railman said:


> Don't travel down an extremely rough road, on a hot day, with a rusty empty gas can..it just might explode!!
> 
> I Know this from personal experience! Been wanting to see if if "Myth Busters" can duplicate what I know for a fact can happen. I sounded like a shotgun going off in my van. The can was behind drivers seat, & blew the dented can perfectly round, & then blew a hole all the way through the seat up to the finish vinyl!
> 
> Who'd a thunk it!
> 
> Joe


if that would have happened in my old 72 ford I had way back when the whole truck would have blown up. A Potential death trap the auxiliary gas tanks in those pickups were behind the seat* inside* the cab, With the filler neck right outside the cab by your shoulder. if you ever flipped it over the gas could spill out of the filler neck through your shattered door window, soak and incinerate you.


----------



## davy crockett

srb said:


> If you see all 4 windows rolling down in a crew cab in the winter .someone just farted.


 
And the first window back up is the guilty plumber. 

Tip,,,when working in a finished attic always put phone on loud.......:w00t:


----------



## neolitic

Working in a crawl, a plastic mortar tray
with a couple of holes drilled in the rim
for a rope "handle", makes a good sled
for dragging in tools, jacks, sacrete
(wet or dry), etc.


----------



## srb

The board stetcher was here before any tool was.Which came first? The tree or the seed?


----------



## Dustball

neolitic said:


> Working in a crawl, a plastic mortar tray
> with a couple of holes drilled in the rim
> for a rope "handle", makes a good sled
> for dragging in tools, jacks, sacrete
> (wet or dry), etc.


I've also used a kid's plastic sled- rope is already attached.


----------



## neolitic

Dustball said:


> I've also used a kid's plastic sled- rope is already attached.


Yes, but you can't mix much concrete
in the sled!


----------



## A W Smith

and mixing concrete in a sled will make little timmy cry


----------



## Dustball

It makes the sled bulletproof next time timmy rides it downhill.


----------



## BrianG

Remember the 6 P's:

Proper
Preparation
Prevents
P!ss 
Poor 
Performance


----------



## IslandConst

^ Good one.
I always say Proper Planning Prevents (Piss)Poor Performance.

- Smarter not harder

- Nothing is easy, nothing

- It ALWAYS takes longer than you think

- Harbor Freight is your friend [Example- 10" sliding miter compound saw with 60 tooth carbide blade for $99 bucks!!= practically disposable!]

- I have a mini Delta chop saw-great for clapboard siding up on staging etc.

- If it won't budge, force it. If it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway! 

- Use a strong magnet (rare earth) to locate screws(and therefor studs)in drywall. 



-


----------



## Ted W

Be Smart! :thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith

Here's a tip I got ages ago from FH mag. I have done this many times in the past and impressed the homeowner with it yesterday when laying rebar for his garage footings.


Don't have a rebar bender? well if you have two short 30 - 48 inch lengths of steel pipe you certainly do. Slide the two lengths of pipe over your rebar and butt them together where you need your bend. Drop it on the ground and place your foot on one pipe while picking up the other pipe to make your bend. This works on single bends per piece only, otherwise one of your pipes will become captive on the rebar between two bends.


----------



## Tonyeo

Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their mobile phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot from your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can unlock the doors. Worked for me.

Tonyeo


----------



## neolitic

Tonyeo said:


> Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their mobile phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot from your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can unlock the doors. Worked for me.
> Tonyeo


I just keep the remote in one pocket
and the key in another.
Hard to leave 'em both behind
if I've still got my pants on!


----------



## CowboyAndy

Tonyeo said:


> Does your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call someone at home on their mobile phone from your cell phone. Hold your cell phone about a foot from your car door and have the person at your home press the unlock button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can unlock the doors. Worked for me.
> 
> Tonyeo


snopes.com/autos/techno/keyless.asp


----------



## beachremodlr

*Wood Screws*

if you are putting wood screws into hard wood and you can't seem to get the screw head to sink flush, back it out and spit on the threads, or do the same for a new screw.
If using the same screw over, don't touch your lips or tounge w/ it, it will pobably be hot.
:clap:


----------



## valerko

Here's a tip for every trade.

USE COMMON SENSE.

Works 100% every time.:clap::clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Do not eat yellow snow?


----------



## DALESCARPENTRY

Leo G said:


> If you have a door that always swings open or closed when you want it to stay partially open. Take out the center hing pin and hit it with a hammer in the center to give it a slight bend. Then re-install the pin. The door should stay put where ever you want it to stay.
> 
> If you put a slight dent in a piece of raw wood, spit on it and wait a minute. Then use sand paper to smooth the dent out and heat the spit so it will evaporate. Your dent might not be completely gone but it will be reduced.
> 
> When installing a bolt lock in a door, put lipstick on the end of the bolt, close the door and lock the bolt so the bolt hits the jamb. This will leave a lipstick print where you need to mount the strike. And when someone asks you why you carry lipstick around, at least you have a valid excuse  .


Now that one is a new one on me. I have always extended the bolt and marked it on the frame. I then would take a shim and stick it in till it hit the bolt and made a mark. I would then measure the bolt and add half the distance. This would give me a good place to drill the hole. I do like your way better. Now my wife is going to wonder where her red lipstick went. Dale


----------



## dlcj

DALESCARPENTRY said:


> Now that one is a new one on me. I have always extended the bolt and marked it on the frame. I then would take a shim and stick it in till it hit the bolt and made a mark. I would then measure the bolt and add half the distance. This would give me a good place to drill the hole. I do like your way better. Now my wife is going to wonder where her red lipstick went. Dale


I have used chalk line chalk. Makes a good mark but can be messy if not carful. Lipstick sounds like a good idea, dont know if im man enough to tote it though:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

DALESCARPENTRY said:


> Now that one is a new one on me. I have always extended the bolt and marked it on the frame. I then would take a shim and stick it in till it hit the bolt and made a mark. I would then measure the bolt and add half the distance. This would give me a good place to drill the hole. I do like your way better. Now my wife is going to wonder where her red lipstick went. Dale


 
This is one of the oldest Locksmith tricks in the ALOA "handbook"! Works every time.


----------



## Ted W

dlcj said:


> I have used chalk line chalk. Makes a good mark but can be messy if not carful. Lipstick sounds like a good idea, dont know if im man enough to tote it though:laughing:


I use pipe thread paste. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlcj

dont go out and spend big money on the newest, biggest, badest cordless kit when the same tools in the corded variaty will last longer still be more powerfull, lighter and not cost any more even if you get high quality brands. Buy a mid range cordless kit and keep it for the easy stuff. will save you money in the long run


----------



## Ted W

dlcj said:


> dont go out and spend big money on the newest, biggest, badest cordless kit when the same tools in the corded variaty will last longer still be more powerfull, lighter and not cost any more even if you get high quality brands. Buy a mid range cordless kit and keep it for the easy stuff. will save you money in the long run


You're forgeting the 'bling' factor. The biggest, badest cordless tools make you way cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Michaeljp86

Never go to the hot dog stand drive through with a truck with exhaust stacks on it and shut it off while waiting for your food. Then when you go to leave to fire it up and blow soot in the girls face at the window. oops:laughing:


----------



## Ted W

Now she knows to hurry up with the food, before they shut off the engine. :whistling


----------



## K2

I havn't checked all the post so sorry if someone already mentioned this one. 

On the job put your truck keys with your cordless charger. Then when your all packed up and ready to pull out you think "where the f did I put those keys ?". It worked for me yesterday.


----------



## Alphabuilder422

Not sure if anyone mention this yet?... But Pay yourself first.


----------



## The Marble Guy

In case of a questionable check, first stop is the bank the second stop is the DA`s office. Bad check over 700 is an arrestable offense and a class c felony. Just ask my ex wife. 
You get your money, and the last laugh. 

tmg


----------



## skyhook

Michaeljp86 said:


> Never go to the hot dog stand drive through with a truck with exhaust stacks on it and shut it off while waiting for your food. Then when you go to leave to fire it up and blow soot in the girls face at the window. oops:laughing:


And always check for overhead clearence before driving through "Drive Thru"


----------



## The Marble Guy

karma_carpentry said:


> If the client insists on IKEA cabinets, run the other way unless you like reading Swedish comic books and putting together particle board made in Thailand that blows out when you tighten a screw and die-cast cams that break if you apply enough pressure to get the gaps out from between the boards. Not to mention lack of cleats in uppers - how do you hang a cabinet from an 1/8" pressboard back? I'm thinking of a "No IKEA" policy. There's enough work not to have to use crap, and there are cabinet makers across this country who could use the work. One of my favorite Neil Young songs is called "Piece of Crap". It comes into my head when I think of IKEA.


 
Run. No,sprint. No,use the JATO`s. Dont look back. 
I was looking at some cabinet displays at a home show
A salesman was trying to tell me how good those cabinets are. I am probably 15 years older than this guy. Looked him right in the eye and said "BS!!! Do I look `tupid?" 

Turned around and walked away less the stench of inferiority lingered on my clothes.

tmg


----------



## The Marble Guy

RLGC said:


> Never open a spakle bucket that is in a dumpster if it has the lid on it.


 
Been there done that,but it was a paint bucket with the lid still on and the plug was removed. Sneaky little bas***d musta had good aim.


tmg


----------



## AllAmerican

scottstef said:


> there is no such thing as a paint emergency....


...unless the President of the United States is visiting a retail client's location the next morning and there is graffiti on the wall about him. You will paint all night. True story. :w00t: It's amazing how creative some people can be with the name "Bush".

Tip # 1: Remember that the stud finder will find a lot of things in the wall - including the natural gas line.

Tip # 2: The natural gas line is not proper backing for shelves.


----------



## Michaeljp86

skyhook said:


> And always check for overhead clearence before driving through "Drive Thru"


Ive got a McDonalds drive thru truck camper story for that. :laughing:


----------



## skyhook

Where you are today is a result of the choices you made yesterday. 
Make good choices. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k

When I miss a stud with a dw screw and can't back it out with just the screw gun, I force a the blade of my utility knife into the threads, hold the blade firmly between the threads and reverse my gun. The threads will ride the blade and back out without tearing a hole in the rock.


----------



## brutis

Nick H said:


> When fitting new front door locks (the day after the six doors) remember to check with the same dumb**s buddy that he hasn't forgot to tell you the client wanted the locks fitted in different positions otherwise you will have to move them and then repair the now bigger holes left behind.


how would you repair a knob hole in a door ? i would think the it would be shot


----------



## pscinteriors

When you are on a job site never drink someone elses "Lemon-Lime "looking gatorade.cause its probly not gatorade.


----------



## OttawaSens

pscinteriors said:


> When you are on a job site never drink someone elses "Lemon-Lime "looking gatorade.cause its probly not gatorade.


:blink:


----------



## Cdat

pscinteriors said:


> When you are on a job site never drink someone elses "Lemon-Lime "looking gatorade.cause its probly not gatorade.


Isn't that the same thing as don't eat yellow snow?


----------



## neolitic

Cdat said:


> Isn't that the same thing as don't eat yellow snow?


Same shift, different season.


----------



## jmgrahamjr

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## Cdat

*When the cops pull up, think fast and move slow.*

*Tracers work both ways. *

*A donation to the local law enforcement agency goes a long way to help you out in the future, hopefully you get a nifty little bumper sticker after donating.*


----------



## Michaeljp86

pscinteriors said:


> When you are on a job site never drink someone elses "Lemon-Lime "looking gatorade.cause its probly not gatorade.


It probably used to be :laughing:

Ive seen a few bottles of used drinks floating around lakes while fishing. 

I read about these highway adopting groups complaining about truck drivers refilling bottles and throwing them out the window.


----------



## essrmo

Michaeljp86 said:


> It probably used to be :laughing:
> 
> Ive seen a few bottles of used drinks floating around lakes while fishing.
> 
> I read about these highway adopting groups complaining about truck drivers refilling bottles and throwing them out the window.


i'm all for recycling but there is no excuse for littering. :furious:


----------



## John Corley

Never play leap frog with a unicorn...

Or you will soon get the point.....


----------



## Cdat

When laying pavers, cutting will get a better look then trying to set them up to curve a certain direction:


----------



## Cdat

If you mill your own lumber for flooring or custom made cabinets, a folding mirror can show you the possibilities of what you can do with either a veneer or sawing the lumber in half:


----------



## Cdat

When sanding, if you aren't good at knowing when to stop for uniform thickness, take a pencil (for furniture) or sidewalk chalk (for floors) and draw a lot of lines, scribbles on everything you want to sand. Sand the marks. When all marks are removed, you have evenly sanded the entire project. Scribble more to continue sanding.


----------



## Cdat

No matter what the _'experts'_ tell you, duct tape is not a cure-all:


----------



## florida

*outhouse*

Put the lid down as soon as you stand up


----------



## Cdat

florida said:


> Put the lid down as soon as you stand up


I once knew an Army officer who utilized an outhouse an a gunnery range in Germany. After he was done, he turned around and bent over to do something and his pistol slid out of it's shoulder holster and went in the hole. Most people would have a lanyard on it. Not this guy. They brought out a crew that sucked out everything but about three feet of the goo at the bottom and they made this idiot go in and get it. His military career was short lived needless to say.


----------



## Savren

Posted by Leo G;

"When installing a bolt lock in a door, put lipstick on the end of the bolt, close the door and lock the bolt so the bolt hits the jamb. This will leave a lipstick print where you need to mount the strike. And when someone asks you why you carry lipstick around, at least you have a valid excuse"

I carry "china marker" pencils in my door tool box for this purpose, but at one time I carried nail polish to code electrical wires.


----------



## neolitic

Cdat said:


> If you mill your own lumber for flooring or custom made cabinets, a folding mirror can show you the possibilities of what you can do with either a veneer or sawing the lumber in half:


I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmgrahamjr

Dont shoot yourself with your own nailgun:laughing:


----------



## Dallas Martin 3

Buy a vix bit and the screw won't go crooked


----------



## Handyman Jim

When removing an old storm door, put all the old screws in an empty plastic water or soda bottle.Put the bottle cap back on before throwing it in the trash bag. Less chance of flat tires from lost screws or screws falling out of trash bag in truck.


----------



## Phenometom

When traveling across really steep roofs, keep a hammer in hand, if you go for a slide ride punch the claw into the decking. its better to fix a hole than have a broken neck. Saved my friends life on a sheet metal building. 

Keep a piece of electrical wire on the end of your extension ladder. On windy days tie it to the gutter nails so you dont get stuck like I did. Also you wont have to replace the downspout that it smashes when it falls. 

Use a stanley fat max tape and know how to read it. Also make sure your cut man knows how to read it as well. 

Dont go to lunch at a specific time... go at a stopping point or after a predetermined goal is met. makes worlds of difference. 

Slap anyone who paints around switchplates without taking them off.

Know where the immediate care center is. And know when to wear safety glasses so you dont have to go there. You wont MAKE any money there.


----------



## essrmo

Phenometom said:


> When traveling across really steep roofs, keep a *hamme*r in hand, if you go for a slide ride* punch the claw* into the decking.


a claw will not do that, it would have to be a ripping hammer. btdt :laughing:


----------



## Phenometom

I tend to keep the claw hammer under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Five Arrows

Muddauber said:


> Never bend over a 5 gallon bucket of water to clean your tools with a cell phone in your shirt pocket.


When removing a toilet be sure to take the brand new studfinder you just bought out of your shirt pocket or it may go for a swim.


----------



## Friend

cut the top horn of your hand saw handle off and round it over. This gives a better angle for a more powerful and faster cut.


----------



## mgb

When the labourer who weighs 100 pounds more than you see's you standing still. Then asks "Do you get payed to stand around?". Make sure you can outrun him before responding "I get payed to think, unlike you" :w00t:


----------



## txgencon

To cut sheet goods (OSB, plywood. MDF or particle board), I prefer to build a platform with two sawhorses and two 1"x4"x6' boards and then use a circular saw. I use a piece of Hardie trim as a straightedge and ViseGrip 11SP's as clamps. After the cut is made, everything stays on the platform and doesn't fall. You can cut several pieces (up to the cutting depth limits of the saw) at the same time. I believe this is much easier and safer than using a table saw.


----------



## sigmolding

One of the most difficult practice's I have had to not only learn myself, but to teach the help; is to never waste a trip. If your done with a tool, put it away. take a load of garbage out with you if you have nothing to carry. It all adds up.Clean up as you go. finish one phase,if possible before moving on.


----------



## gallup

blower tool for compressors worx great @ removing hole-saw plugs-

sorry for the new thread-
out of town for a few days-
did not know this one was started-

damn new guys!:whistling


----------



## William James

Get yourself a track-saw. Don't risk life and limb on a TS with full sheets of plywood.


----------



## blackbear

when taking a ceiling sample of a 30' tall ceiling in a school gym, never throw your hammer at it while the video camera is recording :whistling

p.s. custodian refused to get me a ladder, my 6 footer wasn't going to cut it, and it was 3am.

p.p.s. I cleaned up the mess


----------



## griz

blackbear said:


> when taking a ceiling sample of a 30' tall ceiling in a school gym, never throw your hammer at it while the video camera is recording :whistling
> 
> p.s. custodian refused to get me a ladder, my 6 footer wasn't going to cut it, and it was 3am.
> 
> p.p.s. I cleaned up the mess


That is some funny sh!t.:w00t::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Unbelievable what you catch on surveillance cameras.


----------



## griz

Save/plan for your retirement.:thumbup:
It will come way quicker than you think.:shutup:
Take time to enjoy life. It's not all business & work.:thumbsup:


----------



## dprimc

When breaking a large bathroom mirror for removal in a fourth floor condo unit, always cover the pex supply lines adequately. Make sure you have plenty of absorbant material protecting the new tile floor, a large trash can that will fit under a 'broken supply line', and that you know where the shut off is.

Running to the shut off is highly recommended as well.

Side note: A dolly can be used to move the 350 pound trash can now full of broken mirror and water. Most condos have some sort of drain in the parking garage where you can pour the water out of the can before taking the broken mirror to the dump. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Never rub another mans rhubarb


----------



## Michaeljp86

Never park your 2wd truck in wet grass.


----------



## txgencon

If you've made a home-made adapter for your 240 volt compressor that uses 2 - 120 volt sources (on different legs of the service) and you've plugged one end in and are looking for an outlet on the other leg of the service to plug the other cord into and your hands are full, don't stick the plug into your front pocket of your sweat-soaked jeans.:w00t:


----------



## William James

Michaeljp86 said:


> Never park your 2wd truck in wet grass.


Never leave your truck in the customers lawn, especially when it's going to pour all day. This includes 4x4 trucks. You'll be lucky if you just rip up the lawn a bit.

Nevermind, getting stuck and having to call AAA that still can't pull you out because the dumpster up on the driveway is in the way.


----------



## Michaeljp86

This is the best one of all, never work on a house where the HO hires some insane painter who is there while you work.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mrmac204 said:


> the temptation to be a smart a$% is almost overwhelming
> 
> ok
> 
> sometimes when mounting a door hinge, the screw goes off to one side- so I back it out, and tap a sliver of wood (round as possible) into the hole- then put the screw back in...
> 
> I have some weedeater cord for that:blink:works great and comes in different sizes:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

calypso said:


> Don't leave your hammer on the top of the ladder.


 :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mark Siders

Never glue your fxck ups.:w00t:


----------



## nevik miranda

Measure twice, cut once


----------



## Rob PA

learn you cant be everything to everyone


----------



## CO762

"Never say anything about the work done prior, no matter how messed up it is......because the home owner may have been the one that did it."


----------



## CarpetbaggerEnt

Just because your dentist is a doctor doesn't mean he can do a proctology exam.

Keep cheap baby wipes in the truck to clean caulk, paint, tar off your hands. Works good in cleaning excess caulk off counter tops too.


----------



## txgencon

CarpetbaggerEnt said:


> Just because your dentist is a doctor doesn't mean he can do a proctology exam.
> 
> Keep cheap baby wipes in the truck to clean caulk, paint, tar off your hands. Works good in cleaning excess caulk off counter tops too.


Hey, there's nothing wrong with using them for the purpose for which they were intended either. There's no sense having to put up with a burning sensation all day. 

I don't buy the cheap ones. I buy Huggies by the case at Sam's.


----------



## sigmolding

:whistling


txgencon said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with using them for the purpose for which they were intended either. There's no sense having to put up with a burning sensation all day.
> 
> I don't buy the cheap ones. I buy Huggies by the case at Sam's.


My buddy calls that a HOBO SHOWER


----------



## William James

If you're scheduled to demolish a house then just make sure the house is still condemned before you do.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

blackbear said:


> when taking a ceiling sample of a 30' tall ceiling in a school gym, never throw your hammer at it while the video camera is recording :whistling
> 
> p.s. custodian refused to get me a ladder, my 6 footer wasn't going to cut it, and it was 3am.
> 
> p.p.s. I cleaned up the mess


That's the funniest thing I have ever read on here. 
What kind of floor did the hammer land on?


----------



## Cairncross

I did a new home tour, by a builder that thought he was high-end.
As I walked through the nearly completed home, I noticed punchlists on the finished stain-grade door to every room. Curious, I lifted several and noticed that the handwriting had left an impression in the wood below

Dont let your punchlist make more work for you.


----------



## user71584

...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

*Cope Crown Moulding with a Table Saw*

This trick works great for bathrooms or small pieces of crown. Make your angle cut as usual. Darken the edge to be coped with a pencil (as usual). Now, move your fence out of the way & adjust the height of your blade according to how deep you want the cope (the lower the blade, the steeper). Lay the crown flat on the table & make LIGHT passes back & forth until you get to about 1/32". At that point, just knife off the remainder & clean up the cut. It goes pretty fast once you get the hang of it.


----------



## deckandpatio

Don't get involved with the homeowner. Especially if she is married. :sad:


----------



## jmiller

griz said:


> Save/plan for your retirement.:thumbup:
> It will come way quicker than you think.:shutup:
> Take time to enjoy life. It's not all business & work.:thumbsup:


Are these not contradictory?

edit: probably not. I should have went ahead and commented on the screwing the HO comment.


----------



## Friend

deckandpatio said:


> Don't get involved with the homeowner. :sad:


thats how I met my wife... bathroom remodel


----------



## jmiller

Friend said:


> thats how I met my wife... bathroom remodel


Hmm. You left out the especially if she's married part. If that was the case do you guys need any work done around the house?


----------



## Friend

jmiller said:


> Hmm. You left out the especially if she's married part. If that was the case do you guys need any work done around the house?


she wasn't married at the time. Keep your roofing nails out of my ac line


----------



## tcleve4911

Don't ever let yourself be caught walking to or from the truck without having SOMETHING in your hand.


----------



## jmiller

Friend said:


> Keep your roofing nails out of my ac line


That took me a minute. If I may:

Your caulk is not needed here.


----------



## tcleve4911

Friend said:


> thats how I met my wife... bathroom remodel


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN from MI

To smooth silicone caulk mist with windex


----------



## user71584

...


----------



## skyhook

_Never draw anything in the morning that you can't erase in the afternoon._​


----------



## detroit687

Mix sanding dust with two part epoxy to fill stress cracks in hard wood. Easy way to match and fill


----------



## JNB

When you're laying concrete down concrete slabwork (first troweling) and hand-tooling concrete joints, stick your margin trowel (I like Marshalltown gauging trowels myself) down into the joint at the ends and a few places in the middle, especially at intersecting joints. Butter back over with your groover and it disappears.


----------



## Jharris

King of Crown said:


> I carry a huge bag of golf tee's for that purpose. work like a dream. and you can just break them off.


Chopsticks


----------



## Jharris

Unclip your phone from your belt before using the porta-potty.

Self explanatory!!!"!!!!


----------



## vos

knipex min. bolt cutters work grate for cutting closet boults on toilets. Did it today.


----------



## oldfrt

When using a wax crayon for cabinet touch up,
and needing to fill tiny holes,soften the end of it
with a lighter,it'll flow so much easier.


----------



## Willy is

vos said:


> knipex min. bolt cutters work grate for cutting closet boults on toilets. Did it today.


I had to try my multitool to cut the brass bolts, and *it worked*!!!!!

The threaded stub was _so_ hot that it embossed the shape of the threads into the vinyl behind the toilet.

And I was afraid of scarring the new toilet with a hack saw.

Willy arty:


----------



## tedanderson

Do not voluntarily point out your faults if the HO is satisfied with your performance.


----------



## MLV

Don't piss off the roof the HO may be under you:laughing: Had to put that one in because I caught someone doing it one time. What a lazy son of a b.


----------



## vos

Black on Brass save your A$$!!!


----------



## Smatt

When screws are too loose to hold In wood- take a wooden golf tee and drive it in the hole and cut it off. Then put the screw in.


----------



## Smatt

Willy is said:


> I had to try my multitool to cut the brass bolts, and *it worked*!!!!!
> 
> The threaded stub was _so_ hot that it embossed the shape of the threads into the vinyl behind the toilet.
> 
> And I was afraid of scarring the new toilet with a hack saw.
> 
> Willy arty:


Sioux Chief closet bolts are plastic cut easily and hold 500 lbs.a piece. They do not compromise the integrity of the toilet.
They also make it easier to pull the toilet.


----------



## Willy is

Thanks SMatt!! You think they are as good? Strong? I guess on most they would be fine now that I think of it, but are there *some* situations where you wouldn't use the plastic? 

This old school response makes me wonder how many people use plumbers putty, choices in wax rings, etc in setting toilets.

I've pulled and broken off enough rusted *steel* bolts to know that they are not the end all. I will now consider plastic; thanks!

Willy


----------



## Smatt

BrianG said:


> yeah, I was working in Mississippi last year and locked my keys in the car. Could not call the wife then! :no: But having an extra key in your wallet is a good idea.
> 
> a tip or two:
> 
> when working alone and you need to pull a line (especially an angle) on plywood, etc, cut a small kerf in the wood on one end to hold the chalkline. You'll free up your other hand to snap the line.
> 
> on the jobsite, old chewing tobacco 'tins' are great for storing chamfer nails or other small fasteners/parts.


Or you can use a nail.


----------



## dsconstructs

Pulling a toilet, after water is shut off and tank emptied, quickly dump a half full 5 gal bucket of water in the bowl to finish emptying it. 
When setting the toilet use extra nuts/washers to secure the bolt to the flange instead of those metal/plastic clips. 
You only have to cut part way into the brass bolts and then bend them over to snap them off before putting the caps on.
Don't be the guy that caulks the toilet base to the floor.......


----------



## Michaeljp86

Dont use a chalk line on carpet.


----------



## Friend

use a bar clamp to bring twisted and bowed framing members to the blocking (when working alone).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Friend said:


> use a bar clamp to bring twisted and bowed framing members to the blocking (when working alone).


AKA calling in uncle Jed Clampet:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality

Michaeljp86 said:


> Dont use a chalk line on carpet.



Don't even bring a red chalk line into a home w/ white carpet:whistling:whistling


----------



## Red Adobe

removing paint from plastics......brake fluid is a cheap stripper


----------



## William James

This one is potentially dangerous for HOME OWNERS & some "contractors"...
If you need to remove an old stubborn drain from a tub, then heat it up with a torch, lift lip of drain, then knock it around with a flat-head screwdriver. 
The torch works well for old threaded brass fittings too! *caution*


----------



## Mordekyle

If you find a dead thread that is useful, revive it.


----------



## alcordova

Never carry a box of nails while running.


----------



## VinylHanger

I would say, never drop a box of nails while running barefoot.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Dead threads come alive. I didn’t learn any of my worthwhile tricks from reading or word of mouth. I learned watching/helping seasoned trades people & studying conclusions myself. I figure they are well worth keeping to myself. Call it what you will but mine came way to hard to just spit out.

Mike


----------



## hdavis

I thought that way for a couple of years, until I decided what I'd gained from here due to people sharing made it worthwhile.

My little acrylic fortifier trick cost me $350, but only because the guy was a union plasterer who was my friend. He wouldn't even show his brother in law any of that, and he wouldn't do it for less than scale for anyone.

Long dead now, it could have died with him if he hadn't shown someone.

I don't make a penny less if I pass it on.


----------



## Mordekyle

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Dead threads come alive. I didn’t learn any of my worthwhile tricks from reading or word of mouth. I learned watching/helping seasoned trades people & studying conclusions myself. I figure they are well worth keeping to myself. Call it what you will but mine came way to hard to just spit out.
> 
> Mike


I have been successful and profitable in large part due to searching this site, gleaning wisdom from it, and posting pertinent questions.

It has helped me to succeed as a businessman and as a tradesman.

6 years ago, I had zero business experience, only general trade experience and knowledge, and zero customer service experience, unless you count parent teacher conferences.

I have benefited much more than I have contributed. It is a huge advantage to benefit from the wealth of knowledge of others willing to share.

You say you learned from watching and helping others. That is what happens here.

Except here, you have experienced tradesmen from a variety of trades offering multiple perspectives leading to the best conclusions. Keeping each other in check and offering insights not often shared by differing trades.

Best practices, informed by data, and peer-reviewed, if you will. It simply doesn’t get better than that.

It is not limited to whatever you pick up from Bob the roofer, who has “always done it this way.” Certainly you know that doing something for decades doesn’t automatically mean doing it right.


I’m not sure the handful of tricks you keep to yourself are unique to you or proprietary. They are most likely common practices that have been described here, Improved upon, and been used by others for decades.

I imagine you could find some of your closely held tricks in this very thread. But I would bet the house you could pick up a few tricks by reading it.

If you can expand your skill set or improve your safety or speed, that can equate into more money in your pocket.


If this site has made me money, I don’t mind giving back. $100 for $10,000 is the least I can do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Mordekyle said:


> Except here, you have experienced tradesmen from a variety of trades offering multiple perspectives leading to the best conclusions. Keeping each other in check and offering insights not often shared by differing trades


I was brought up through the trades by my grandfather who was well versed foundation to roof but we didn’t do mechanicals for obvious reasons. I consider myself well versed from finishing slabs to hot tar on flat roofs both resi & commercial. I’ve seen nothing on the trick threads I haven’t practiced or didn’t know. For me most are common knowledge & learned hands on. The business end for me came with more time as it did for you. As for sharing don’t get me wrong I’m all for it, on the other hand theres too many things to mention that’s learned hands on. Point being the important tricks come with hands on learning, not just something worthwhile I can just spit out. We all learn different & are all put together different. Maybe part of it was being brought up with some real hard arse carps & respect for the trades. So my best way to express my tricks would be having a hand there to teach hands on. But there’s always going to be people searching the net for quick & easy.

Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I was brought up through the trades by my grandfather who was well versed foundation to roof but we didn’t do mechanicals for obvious reasons.


Maybe I'm dense, but what obvious reasons? Licensing? I'm fortunate enough to live in a state that has little of that, so I pretty much do A to Z plus some. If there's something I haven't done, or done much of, I do my homework instead of hacking it. That's where a site like this shines.

And multi-skill helps dispel the image of us as dumb hammer-swingers.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

license being #1. He for what ever reason believed the mechanical guys did that & that only. He taught us we were taking food off their table if we did their work. As you know loyalty was huge back then. If a fixture had to be taken down & put back up for a patch, that was sparky’s job period. Like you Tin I’m a to z & darn proud of it. Would go nuts other wise. But if ol Pop was still around my sites I wouldn’t dare touch a fixture.

Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl

No disrespect to Pop, but good business is about putting money in your own pocket vs someone else's. I get the loyalty thing, but since I've never hired a plumber or electrician, that's pretty much a moot point for me.

There is a place for specialists; they're generally more efficient than generalists. I can see hiring one for a big job I'd be slow at, just to git 'er done if nothing else. But I don't play in that stadium.


----------



## hdavis

Here's one that didn't give a lot of detail, but the pics told you what you needed to know.

Custom Trays Ceiling


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Tinstaafl said:


> No disrespect to Pop, but good business is about putting money in your own pocket vs someone else's.


Agreed. I’m sure Pop made something off the top but surely left a bunch on the work bench. Yea if it’s too big for us to handle subs are called on. PEX sure has made life easier in the plumbing field though. A far cry from anything before it.
Mike


----------

